# Спондилит



## Mig21 (30 Дек 2006)

Какое лечение можно применить при спондилите. Массаж можно делать ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Янв 2007)

Спондилиты бывают разные. Уточните, что вы имеете в виду, говоря спондилит?


----------



## Mig21 (3 Янв 2007)

В декабре проходил лечение, высылаю заключительный диагноз: спондилит L5-S1, люмбоишалгический синдром. При необходимости могу Вам выслать МРТ,КТ и историю моей болезни.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2007)

Mig21 написал(а):


> В декабре проходил лечение, высылаю заключительный диагноз: спондилит L5-S1, люмбоишалгический синдром. При необходимости могу Вам выслать МРТ,КТ и историю моей болезни.



Да желательно, так как ясности в этом диагнозе нет...


----------



## Mig21 (3 Янв 2007)

Подскажите на какой электронный адрес я могу все это выслать


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2007)

Сюда на сайт...


----------



## Mig21 (3 Янв 2007)

Посылаю данные

Добавлено через 2 часа 3 минуты 
Файл большой и не принимается


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Янв 2007)

Зашлите тогда мне на почту zinchuk@bigmir.net


----------



## Mig21 (4 Янв 2007)

Выслал на Ваш адрес


----------

